# [kernel] impossible de compiler le 3.4.0

## Chr0nos

Bonjours à tous,

j'ai une machine sous gentoo qui a un noyeau 3.2.6 pour le moment, donc pour passer au 3.4.0 je fais comme d'habitude: je fais un:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cp  /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-3.2.6-gentoo  /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-3.4.0-gentoo
> 
> rm /usr/src/linux
> ...

 

mais voila, ce coup ci ca ne passe pas et j'ai ca:

 *Quote:*   

> StarK linux # genkernel all
> 
> * Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.33.1
> 
> * Running with options: all
> ...

 

quelqu'un aurais une petite idée ?

(jai bien tenté de retirer les modules concernées mais au bout d'un moment mon eth0 n'apparait meme plus dans ifconfig )

----------

## pilla

Moved from Gentoo on AMD64 to French.

----------

## guilc

```
Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above. 
```

Ça serait cool si on pouvait avoir la fin de ce fichier. Parce que là, dur de dire quoi que ce soit  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

As-tu revérifié les options en faisant un --menuconfig ?

Sinon, quelqu'un d'autre a aussi un souci: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-924808-highlight-.html

----------

## barul

Peut-être que tu peux essayer de virer les modules, ici j'ai compilé le mien à la main, tout a bien fonctionné. (avec un vieux .config)

----------

## Chr0nos

alors pour la fin du fichier en question:

 *Quote:*   

>   CC [M]  drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_hbadisc.o
> 
>   CC [M]  drivers/scsi/megaraid/megaraid_sas_fp.o
> 
>   LD [M]  drivers/scsi/megaraid/megaraid_sas.o
> ...

 

j'ai bien vérifié mes options dans un --menuconfig mais quand je retire les modules qui posent problemes je me retrouve jusqu'a ne plus avoir de /dev/disk (entre autres)

à chaque fois que je change de noyeau je copie celui de l'ancien kernel

ps: désolé pour le temp de réponse

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Tant qu'à faire, ne pourrais-tu pas essayer de te refaire un noyau tout propre, à partir de (presque) zéro ?

Prends une configuration de base de "Kernel Seeds" : http://kernel-seeds.org/

Combinée avec les modules nécessaires pour ton système via Debian HCL : http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/index.rhtmlx

Et ce qu'il faut pour démarrer ton système : filesystem contenant "root", raid, ...

Tout ceci n'est bien sûr pas incompatible avec genkernel  :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

J'ai eu le même problème ce soir (toujours en train de remonter mon PC suite au feu d'artifice de mon alimentation). J'ai noté avec genkernel et ce noyau les éléments suivants : 

- J'ai pour habitude d'utiliser genkernel avec l'option --menuconfig car ayant du raid1 pour mes partitions systèmes et de données, ça m'évite de m'emmerder avec l'initramfs et le fait de passer par un --menuconfig me permet de ne charger que les éléments qui m'intérssent.

- J'ai aussi pour habitude quand je quitte menuconfig de faire "exit" et là je ne sais pas pourquoi mais ce soir ça ne voulait pas sauvegarder la configuration...

- J'ai donc sauvegarder la configuration dans un fichier alternatif et j'ai lancé ensuite "genkernel --kernel-config=.config_perso all"

- Et là le module drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.o dont je n'ai pas besoin qui faisait planté la compilation était bien ignoré.

J'ai pas cherché plus que ça pourquoi genkernel sauvegardait pas la configuration en fin de "menuconfig" mais bon ce fut simple à voir la 2ème fois dans le log /var/log/genkernel.log car j'avais viré tous les pilotes réseaux sauf le mien et tous les trucs résaux ATM/FDDI/Token Ring et je les ai vu défiler dans le log. C'est ainsi que j'ai vu qu'il prenait pas mes modifications.

@+

----------

